# Mille Lacs Fishing



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Has anyone on here fished Mille Lacs? I have a trip planned to do some musky fishing in the later part of July and was wondering if the lake has a lot of navigational hazards?

I keep hearing on other forums how dangerous the lakes is. I don't know if they are refering to the size of the lake and the wind or the chances of running into some rocks.

Any secret tips or areas would be welcome too.PM's are welcome.hehehe

By the way, we will be staying on the south east end of the lake.

THANKS FOR ANY INFO IN ADVANCE


----------



## Cando (Oct 14, 2006)

I do not fish Milacs for Muskie. The S/E corner does have a lot of exposed rock piles and islands. Other areas of the lake do as well. The size and weather also play a part. If you are not planning on fishing at night it should not be a problem. Do you have a GPS? That would help. Lake maps also have coordinates for the rock piles and islands. Good Luck! :beer:


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

I fish Mille Lacs quite often in the summer and winter and as Cando stated the southern and southeastern part of the lake has the most hazards such as rocks. Stop and talk to a bait store, they should be able to provide you with any information that you need. Pick up a Walleye Wiffer Map these are very helpful and provide GPS coordinates of mudflats, reefs, islands, etc. I fish it mostly for walleyes and perch but have fished muskies a few times with only a few follows. 
HAPPY CASTING!!!!!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Sent ya a PM


----------

